# Hobby 700/750 window blind replacement kits



## Yorkshirewombat (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi All,

We have just bought a 2006 Hobby 700/750 motor home and the blinds require some work on them. We need to replace the bottom bar with the catch on it with the red push in buttons on the ends. Has anyone any idea where we can buy these replacement bars from??

Cheers

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you asked on the Hobby owners site.they might know a bit more than us on this one, which is unusual I agree if we cannot answer.

cabby


----------



## Yorkshirewombat (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning Cabby,

Thanks I will find the Hobby Owners club and ask on there.

Pete


----------

